# Allan NKJV



## Bill The Baptist

For those of you who use the NKJV, you might have heard that Allan recently came out with a NKJV Bible (finally). I have recently obtained this Bible and I wanted to share about it. It truly is a wonderfully made Bible, as you would expect from Allan, and it is the perfect sized "preaching Bible" because it is compact enough to be easily handled, but large enough to be able to read. The inside is the Broadman and Holman ultrathin large print reference Bible, and it is uncluttered and a very readable 10 point font. It features double-column format, which I know that some don't like, but I am old fashioned so I prefer this format. It is also in red letter format, which I know even more of you dislike, but it is at least a deep red and not that sickly pink that so many Bibles seem to have. I chose the black binding and I especially love the three red ribbons that come with it, mainly because I am a bulldog fan and black and red are always great together. Overall, this is a great Bible and by far the highest quality NKJV available today. Here are some pics from the Evangelical Bible website. Enjoy. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...64.1073741826.75634563263&type=1&l=9e6c011a00


----------



## PaulCLawton

Bill The Baptist said:


> For those of you who use the NKJV, you might have heard that Allan recently came out with a NKJV Bible (finally). I have recently obtained this Bible and I wanted to share about it. It truly is a wonderfully made Bible, as you would expect from Allan, and it is the perfect sized "preaching Bible" because it is compact enough to be easily handled, but large enough to be able to read. The inside is the Broadman and Holman ultrathin large print reference Bible, and it is uncluttered and a very readable 10 point font. It features double-column format, which I know that some don't like, but I am old fashioned so I prefer this format. It is also in red letter format, which I know even more of you dislike, but it is at least a deep red and not that sickly pink that so many Bibles seem to have. I chose the black binding and I especially love the three red ribbons that come with it, mainly because I am a bulldog fan and black and red are always great together. Overall, this is a great Bible and by far the highest quality NKJV available today. Here are some pics from the Evangelical Bible website. Enjoy. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...64.1073741826.75634563263&type=1&l=9e6c011a00



Arrrg why the words of Christ in red?! Is Tony Campolo on the typesetting team?!


----------



## JimmyH

How is it for ghosting ? Is the paper very opaque, or average ? Where was the text block printed ? TIA.


----------



## gkterry

Mark Bertrand has a nice review of it at:

Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan NKJV1R in Scarlet Goatskin

That may answer a few questions.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I was hoping to procure one once Allan made it... but it's red letter, and I just CANNOT do it! I hope they make a words of Jesus in black edition soon.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

N. Eshelman said:


> I was hoping to procure one once Allan made it... but it's red letter, and I just CANNOT do it! I hope they make a words of Jesus in black edition soon.



They do have the Schuyler NKJV, which is single column/black letter format, but it is much bigger than the Allan and it is just not quite as nice.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

JimmyH said:


> How is it for ghosting ? Is the paper very opaque, or average ? Where was the text block printed ? TIA.



The ghosting is not bad, and the paper is high quality as you would expect from Allan. I believe it was printed in Korea.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

PaulCLawton said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use the NKJV, you might have heard that Allan recently came out with a NKJV Bible (finally). I have recently obtained this Bible and I wanted to share about it. It truly is a wonderfully made Bible, as you would expect from Allan, and it is the perfect sized "preaching Bible" because it is compact enough to be easily handled, but large enough to be able to read. The inside is the Broadman and Holman ultrathin large print reference Bible, and it is uncluttered and a very readable 10 point font. It features double-column format, which I know that some don't like, but I am old fashioned so I prefer this format. It is also in red letter format, which I know even more of you dislike, but it is at least a deep red and not that sickly pink that so many Bibles seem to have. I chose the black binding and I especially love the three red ribbons that come with it, mainly because I am a bulldog fan and black and red are always great together. Overall, this is a great Bible and by far the highest quality NKJV available today. Here are some pics from the Evangelical Bible website. Enjoy. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...64.1073741826.75634563263&type=1&l=9e6c011a00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrrg why the words of Christ in red?! Is Tony Campolo on the typesetting team?!
Click to expand...


To my knowledge, the only leather bound NKJV that does not have red-letter is the Nelson single-column reference edition, which is what the Schuyler NKJV is based on. My only guess is that Allan wanted to go with the more traditional double column format, and so red-letter was just part of the deal.


----------



## irresistible_grace

Or "red letter" Bibles simply appeal to a MUCH larger market...


----------



## Bill The Baptist

irresistible_grace said:


> Or "red letter" Bibles simply appeal to a MUCH larger market...



Certainly that is the case with Nelson and others who print the NKJV, but probably not so much for Allan.


----------



## JimmyH

Bill The Baptist said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it for ghosting ? Is the paper very opaque, or average ? Where was the text block printed ? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ghosting is not bad, and the paper is high quality as you would expect from Allan. I believe it was printed in Korea.
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of Korean text blocks, Nelson signature NKJV, and Zondervan NASB. They are very nicely done. A couple of Allen ESV, readers and personal size, with Chinese text blocks show a bit too much ghosting for my taste. Annoying to me and not what I would expect in that pricey a Bible. That was why I asked.


----------

